# xerox printer problem: cups fails to find filter (OSX-ism?)

## equaeghe

I (provide a .ppd)-installed/configured a Xerox Workstation 5230 using CUPS.

It is correctly detected.

Printing fails; /var/log/cups/error.log output:

```

Unable to execute /Library/Printers/Xerox/filter/XeroxPSFilter: No such file or directory

```

The /Library/... path seems like some Mac OSX-ism.

The file is not in the xerox-drivers ebuild (I did a version bump on bugzilla) and neither in the driver tarballs downloadable from the xerox website.

What should I do to solve this?

TIA,

Erik

----------

## Ibn al-Hazardous

 *equaeghe wrote:*   

> I (provide a .ppd)-installed/configured a Xerox Workstation 5230 using CUPS.
> 
> It is correctly detected.
> 
> Printing fails; /var/log/cups/error.log output:
> ...

 

I too am trying to install a Xerox Workstation driver, but not having any luck. Did you manage to solve this problem?

----------

## equaeghe

 *Ibn al-Hazardous wrote:*   

> I too am trying to install a Xerox Workstation driver, but not having any luck. Did you manage to solve this problem?

 

No.

The bug report I referred to is number 381073

Perhaps you can comment there, saying that you are also bitten by this problem, and refer back to this forum post.

Sometimes devs prioritize based on the number of people affected.

----------

## Ibn al-Hazardous

 *equaeghe wrote:*   

>  *Ibn al-Hazardous wrote:*   I too am trying to install a Xerox Workstation driver, but not having any luck. Did you manage to solve this problem? 
> 
> No.
> 
> The bug report I referred to is number 381073
> ...

 

The other day, we had a guy from Xerox over installing postscript on the printer. I haven't tried it since, but I allow my self to hope that this will solve the issue for me. Maybe you need a fix like that too? (They said it was needed for Macs as well.)

----------

## equaeghe

 *Ibn al-Hazardous wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The other day, we had a guy from Xerox over installing postscript on the printer. I haven't tried it since, but I allow my self to hope that this will solve the issue for me. Maybe you need a fix like that too? (They said it was needed for Macs as well.)

 

The Mac's at our office can use all the printer's functions. As both Gentoo and Mac OS X use CUPS, I should be able to as well, but, I can't... (I think because of the OS X'isms and lacking library files in the also outdated Gentoo install.)

----------

## equaeghe

 *Ibn al-Hazardous wrote:*   

> I too am trying to install a Xerox Workstation driver, but not having any luck. Did you manage to solve this problem?

 

Have a look at 381073 for a workaround that seems to work for me.

----------

